
Ask HN: Is anyone doing ML on their Amplitude data? - jayparth
Just wondering what you&#x27;re working on and the challenges you&#x27;re running into.
======
tarun_anand
Nope but would like to understand the use cases.

Amplitude does provide some ML out of the box.

